# Adopt from Best Friends in Utah-Free flight for pet



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great program, hope the free flight helps find homes for many.

Very sad to see so many Senior Dogs in need of a home, heartbreaking.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Best Friends is a *great* organization. At least while the seniors are living at the sanctuary and waiting for their new homes, the Best Friends volunteers love them and take wonderful care of them.

Nothing like their own home though - hope they all get adopted.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Best Friends*

This sure is a wonderful program Best Friends has!!
Several years ago I was honored that Best Friends was looking for people to do a home visit for them in Illinois and they contacted me!! Ken and I visited people in a suburb next to us that wanted to adopt a dog named Ruger, who had been on Dogtown (National Geographic Channel), and they ended up adopting him!! It made us so happy!!


----------

